# Aion grafikfehler!



## Demonblood (2. März 2012)

Hallo liebes forum,

nach der closed beta, sind die grafikfehler immernoch vorhanden. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Ich habe alle einstellung geändert ohne erfolg. Aber: bei patch 2.0 sprich vor dem Grafikpatch gab es keine grafikfehler. ERst ab version2.5 kommen die Grafikfehler was tun?????? Screen mitgeschickt außerdem flimmern die schatten und alles.

mfg

demonblood


----------

